# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين مصر >  قرار رئيس الجمهورية بتعديل بعض أحكام  قانون الإجراءات الجنائية 2015

## د.شيماء عطاالله

رقم التشريع: #قانون - رقم 16 - لسنة#2015

عنوان التشريع: آخر#تعديل ل#قانون #الإجراءات الجنائية#2015 عن#انقضاء_الدعوي_الجنائية

نشر في العدد 11 (تابع)  من الجريدة الرسمية  بتاريخ  12-03-2015

النطاق الزماني للقانون: يعمل به من تاريخ 13-03-2015

توقيع : عبد الفتاح السيسي - رئيس الجمهورية.



مواد التشريع:

ديباجة

بعد الاطلاع على الدستور؛ 
وعلى قانون العقوبات؛ 
وعلى قانون الإجراءات الجنائية؛ 
وعلى قانون ضمانات وحوافز الاستثمار الصادر بالقانون رقم 8 لسنة 1997؛ 
وعلى القانون رقم 32 لسنة 2014 بتنظيم بعض إجراءات الطعن على عقود الدولة؛ 
وبعد أخذ رأي مجلس القضاء الأعلى؛ 
وبعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء؛ 
وبناءً على ما ارتآه مجلس الدولة؛ 
قرر القانون الآتي نصه:

 -- مادة رقم 1 --



تستبدل بالفقرة الثالثة من المادة (15) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية الفقرة الآتية:
ومع عدم الإخلال بأحكام الفقرتين السابقتين لا تبدأ المدة المسقطة للدعوى الجنائية في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في البابين الثالث والرابع من الكتاب الثاني من قانون العقوبات والتي تقع من موظف عام إلا من تاريخ انتهاء الخدمة أو زوال الصفة ما لم يبدأ التحقيق فيها قبل ذلك.

تنص المادة 15 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية في تاريخ 18 / 07 / 1992 بموجب القانون على: 
تنقضي الدعوى الجنائية في مواد الجنايات بمضي عشر سنين من يوم وقوع الجريمة، وفي مواد الجنح بمضي ثلاث سنين، وفي مواد المخالفات بمضي سنة، ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك.
 أما في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد 117 و126 و127 و282 و309 مكرراً و309 مكرراً (أ) والجرائم المنصوص عليها في القسم الأول من الباب الثاني من الكتاب الثاني من قانون العقوبات والتي تقع بعد تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون. فلا تنقضي الدعوى الجنائية الناشئة عنها بمضي المدة.
الفقرة الثالثة: مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام الفقرتين السابقتين لا تبدأ المدة المسقطة للدعوى الجنائية في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الباب الرابع من الكتاب الثاني من قانون العقوبات والتي تقع من موظف عام إلا من تاريخ انتهاء الخدمة أو زوال الصفة ما لم يبدأ التحقيق فيها قبل ذلك.


 -- مادة رقم 2 --

تضاف إلى قانون الإجراءات الجنائية مادتان برقمي 18 مكرراً (ب)، 208 مكرراً (هـ) نصهما كالآتي:
مادة 18 مكرراً (ب):
يجوز التصالح في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الباب الرابع من الكتاب الثاني من قانون العقوبات ويكون التصالح بموجب تسوية بمعرفة لجنة من الخبراء يصدر بتشكيلها قرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء ويحرر محضر يوقعه أطرافه ويعرض على مجلس الوزراء لاعتماده ولا يكون التصالح نافذاً إلا بهذا الاعتماد ويعد اعتماد مجلس الوزراء توثيقاً له وبدون رسوم ويكون لمحضر التصالح في هذه الحالة قوة السند التنفيذي، ويتولى مجلس الوزراء إخطار النائب العام سواء كانت الدعوى ما زالت قيد التحقيق أو المحاكمة ويترتب عليه انقضاء الدعوى الجنائية عن الواقعة محل التصالح بجميع أوصافها وتأمر النيابة العامة بوقف تنفيذ العقوبات المحكوم بها على المتهمين في الواقعة إذا تم الصلح قبل صيرورة الحكم باتاً، فإذا تم التصالح بعد صيرورة الحكم باتاً وكان المحكوم عليه محبوساً نفاذاً لهذا الحكم جاز له أو وكيله الخاص أن يتقدم إلى النائب العام بطلب لوقف التنفيذ مشفوعاً بالمستندات المؤيدة له، ويرفع النائب العام الطلب إلى محكمة النقض مشفوعاً بهذه المستندات ومذكرة برأي النيابة العامة وذلك خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ تقديمه، ويعرض على إحدى الدوائر الجنائية بالمحكمة منعقدة في غرفة المشورة لنظره لتأمر بقرار مسبب بوقف تنفيذ العقوبات نهائياً إذا تحققت من إتمام التصالح واستيفائه كافة الشروط والإجراءات المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة ويكون الفصل في الطلب خلال خمسة عشر يوماً منذ تاريخ عرضه وبعد سماع أقوال النيابة العامة والمحكوم عليه.
وفي جميع الأحوال يمتد أثر التصالح إلى جميع المتهمين أو المحكوم عليهم دون المساس بمسئوليتهم التأديبية ويقدم طلب التصالح من المتهم أو المحكوم عليهم أو وكيله الخاص ويجوز للأخير اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات المتعلقة بإعادة إجراءات المحاكمة في غيبة المحكوم عليه في الأحكام الصادرة غيابياً.


مادة 208 مكرراً (هـ):
لا يحول انقضاء الدعوى الجنائية بمضي المدة دون القضاء بأية عقوبات مالية منصوص عليها في البابين الثالث والرابع من الكتاب الثاني من قانون العقوبات.




 -- مادة رقم 3 --

يُنشر هذا القرار بقانون في الجريدة الرسمية، ويُعمل به اعتباراً من اليوم التالي لتاريخ نشره.


 صدر برئاسة الجمهورية في 21 جمادي الأولى سنة 1436هـ الموافق 12 مارس سنة 2015

----------


## kura

شكرا لك .. مواد غاية فى الاهمية

----------

